# 5 weeks pregnant and brown discharge?



## Pixiedumpling

Hi everyone, 

I found out I was pregnant on Monday..yipee and I'm now 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. On Wednesday I had quite alot of dark brown discharge - no clots or anything and probably filled up about a 3/4 pads worth. I also had some cramping in the afternoon before it happened. This completely freaked me out and I went to the doctors straight away. He told me that he thinks I was having a miscarriage and as it was too early to tell, I would have to do another test in 2 weeks time and get a scan! As you can understand, I left there feeling absolutely gutted and sure that what he said was true. However, it went to light spotting yesterday and absolutely nothing today (other than clear mucus) and I have had no pains what so ever.
I'm feeling absolutely exhausted and still feel pregnant. The more I am looking at forums the more I'm realising that some discharge in early pregnancy is quite common and I am hopeful that everything is ok. I can't help but think that if I was having a miscarriage, the blood would be red and I would be getting pains but all is fine now but the suspense of not knowing is killing me. I have 1 daughter who is 2 who was born by caeserean (I had no bleeding in that pregnancy whatsoever) and I wondered if this may be the cause of this current discharge maybe? Any help, advice or similar stories would be extremely welcome as I am driving myself nuts!
Thank you :)


----------



## bitethebullet

You might find that if you had spoken to a midwife that she would have been less concerned than the doctor was. I had a bit of brown spotting and the doc sent me for a scan straight away. The midwife I spoke before the scan seemed very unconcerned and said it was so common in early pregnancy and at 5 weeks it could be some old implantation blood coming down. Fingers crossed for you that everything turns out ok. x


----------



## Pixiedumpling

bitethebullet said:


> You might find that if you had spoken to a midwife that she would have been less concerned than the doctor was. I had a bit of brown spotting and the doc sent me for a scan straight away. The midwife I spoke before the scan seemed very unconcerned and said it was so common in early pregnancy and at 5 weeks it could be some old implantation blood coming down. Fingers crossed for you that everything turns out ok. x

Ok thank you, it is so worrying as I really want this baby! The more I think about the appointment I had with the doctor the more I realise how he jumped straight to miscarriage! I've read on other posts about them checking hcg levels so I'm going to try and do that next week too. Thank you for your time in replying x


----------



## Leikela

I am not a Dr., but it sounds like you are fine. Miscarriage results in clots and usually heavy bleeding, like a period. The fact that it cleared up is a good sign. Brown discharge is pretty common early on.


----------



## Sunshine12

Brown discharge is likely old blood and I personally wouldnt worry. It is common. x


----------



## Pixiedumpling

Leikela said:


> I am not a Dr., but it sounds like you are fine. Miscarriage results in clots and usually heavy bleeding, like a period. The fact that it cleared up is a good sign. Brown discharge is pretty common early on.

That is what I thought although I do wonder if I would have those symptoms as early as 5 weeks? I just have to be patient I think, which is sooo hard! Thank you x


----------



## Leikela

Pixiedumpling said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> I am not a Dr., but it sounds like you are fine. Miscarriage results in clots and usually heavy bleeding, like a period. The fact that it cleared up is a good sign. Brown discharge is pretty common early on.
> 
> That is what I thought although I do wonder if I would have those symptoms as early as 5 weeks? I just have to be patient I think, which is sooo hard! Thank you xClick to expand...

You are welcome! :hugs:

And yes, you would have those symptoms at 5 weeks. Clotting is common even when you aren't pregnant. Miscarrying is you basically getting your period and your body is expelling the fetus, along with all the tissues in your uterus, just like a regular period. The clotting is a little worse with a miscarriage because there is more to expel.


----------



## Pixiedumpling

Leikela said:


> Pixiedumpling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> I am not a Dr., but it sounds like you are fine. Miscarriage results in clots and usually heavy bleeding, like a period. The fact that it cleared up is a good sign. Brown discharge is pretty common early on.
> 
> That is what I thought although I do wonder if I would have those symptoms as early as 5 weeks? I just have to be patient I think, which is sooo hard! Thank you xClick to expand...
> 
> You are welcome! :hugs:
> 
> And yes, you would have those symptoms at 5 weeks. Clotting is common even when you aren't pregnant. Miscarrying is you basically getting your period and your body is expelling the fetus, along with all the tissues in your uterus, just like a regular period. The clotting is a little worse with a miscarriage because there is more to expel.Click to expand...

Ok, that makes sense. That does make me feel better as I haven't had any clots at all, it still scared me alot with the amount that came out initially but it has gone already. Loving this website, thank you everyone for your quick replies :thumbup:


----------



## cookie1978

Im 6wks pregnant. Had brown discharge too, i had a miscarriage on last pregnancy. So im really paranoid with every cramp pain discharge. i really want this baby too. it helps to write on here has ive got min support.x


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Iv been having brown discharge from 4 weeks to 6weeks preg then I was bleeding heavy all this with cramps my doctor got me in for scan at 6weeks to check baby , then another what put me forward a week at 8weeks babys alway had strong heart beat and I'm now 9 weeks and other than just pains no more blood so sign that bleeding isn't always bad get checked tho xx


----------



## zilla

I had this this week too, and it all turned out fine :) :hugs:


----------



## cookie1978

Im 6wks pregnant. Had brown discharge too, i had a miscarriage on last pregnancy. So im really paranoid with every cramp pain discharge. i really want this baby too. it helps to write on here has ive got min support.x


----------



## Pixiedumpling

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd give you an update, I spoke to a midwife who informed me that as I wasn't bleeding or cramping anymore then I wouldn't be eligible for a scan as I'm not an emergency, I would have to wait until my 12 week scan!
Needless to say, I couldn't wait that long and took matters into my own hands.
At 7 weeks I paid to have a private scan (cost me £99) and to my sheer relief baby was fine with strong heartbeat and sonographer said everything was perfectly normal! I cried with relief as the previous 2 weeks I had convinced myself I miscarried due to the amount of blood I had lost - although I was still getting pregnancy symptoms and positive tests. Never known anything to mess with my head so much!
Scan dated me at 7weeks and 3 days. I was told not to tell my gp about this scan as if they knew, they would treat it as a dating scan and would cancel the normal 12 week one! I know it was alot of money but you can't put a price on peace of mind sometimes and I'm so glad I did it. I'm so much more relaxed now and can get on with being pregnant!
I just wanted to reassure people out there that not to panic too much if you do have some bleeding - mine was brown blood with no clots and lasted for about 1-1 and half days. I still have quite abit of plain cream/biege discharge (usually when I push for a poo) sorry for tmi! I already have a child and did not have anything like this with that pregnancy - no bleeding or discharge at all! I have been told that the bleed I had in this pregnancy was more than likely old blood from implantation. 
I am nearly 9 weeks pregnant now and am so reassured so I would definately recommend getting a private scan for peace of mind.
Thanks for all your replies and keep us updated!
xx


----------



## Pixiedumpling

-


----------



## zilla

Glad all is ok :) xxxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

I had a brown discharge like you describe when I had my mmc at christmas but mine carried on for 3 weeks until I eventually miscarried. As yours has stopped then I am sure everything is fine. It could have been implant bleeding or just a bit that was left over and your body has 'cleared'it out. I hope everything goes fine for you xxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

Pixiedumpling said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd give you an update, I spoke to a midwife who informed me that as I wasn't bleeding or cramping anymore then I wouldn't be eligible for a scan as I'm not an emergency, I would have to wait until my 12 week scan!
> Needless to say, I couldn't wait that long and took matters into my own hands.
> At 7 weeks I paid to have a private scan (cost me £99) and to my sheer relief baby was fine with strong heartbeat and sonographer said everything was perfectly normal! I cried with relief as the previous 2 weeks I had convinced myself I miscarried due to the amount of blood I had lost - although I was still getting pregnancy symptoms and positive tests. Never known anything to mess with my head so much!
> Scan dated me at 7weeks and 3 days. I was told not to tell my gp about this scan as if they knew, they would treat it as a dating scan and would cancel the normal 12 week one! I know it was alot of money but you can't put a price on peace of mind sometimes and I'm so glad I did it. I'm so much more relaxed now and can get on with being pregnant!
> I just wanted to reassure people out there that not to panic too much if you do have some bleeding - mine was brown blood with no clots and lasted for about 1-1 and half days. I still have quite abit of plain cream/biege discharge (usually when I push for a poo) sorry for tmi! I already have a child and did not have anything like this with that pregnancy - no bleeding or discharge at all! I have been told that the bleed I had in this pregnancy was more than likely old blood from implantation.
> I am nearly 9 weeks pregnant now and am so reassured so I would definately recommend getting a private scan for peace of mind.
> Thanks for all your replies and keep us updated!
> xx

I am so glad everything is ok. Have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## rkb15

bluecathy1978 said:


> I had a brown discharge like you describe when I had my mmc at christmas but mine carried on for 3 weeks until I eventually miscarried. As yours has stopped then I am sure everything is fine. It could have been implant bleeding or just a bit that was left over and your body has 'cleared'it out. I hope everything goes fine for you xxx

When you had your mmc, when was it? I've had the brown discharge for about 3 weeks now, too, and I went in for an emergency scan at around 5 weeks and they saw a sac, so so far everything is okay. I've had the brown discharge since I got my bfp.


----------

